# NDG two does or doe and wether?



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Trying to decide if we should get 2 does Or a doe and wether to start out. Initially we were thinking doe and wether, but the more we ponder it seems like a good idea to have 2 does instead. Any thoughts about what to do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Whatever works best for your plans. Really either is fine. But it is best to really decide what you want to do with goats. Are they just going to be pets? Do you plan on breeding? What are you going to do with any kids born? What is your goal for the goat's purpose?


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Ditto what Karen said! If you just want them as pets either would be fine, if you want to start breeding your own I would go with the two does to start with.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

If you are thinking of breeding in the future, I would go with 2 does. Otherwise, as pets, it doesn't matter.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

We are considering breeding!


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Are there any down sides to having two does?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Nope.... I have found does to be more aggressive towards each other than wethers.. But if you want to breed, 2 does would be good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I started with 2 does and added a buck a year later... I do milk my does after the kids are 3 weeks old though and having 2-3 in milk fills my needs 

Wethers are just as sweet if not sweeter because they don't have the hormonal things going on... does in heat can be quite noisy


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

No downsides at all, my does are BFFLs, haha.


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

How long do they stay in milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Once a doe freshens, she feeds her kids for a minimum of 8 weeks, with mine here I separate kids at night at 3 weeks and milk in the mornings...once kids leave for new homes, I milk 3x a day for a week then 2x a day for as long as the doe is producing 2 cups or more with each milking, I drop to once a day then dry off once they are bred in the Fall. My girls are generally in milk for 9-10 months.... depending on bloodlines, your commitment and the doe herself, some will stay in milk longer if they aren't dried off to prepare for the next kids. I kept my much loved pygmy/Nigerian doe Bootsie in milk for 26 months, she'd been retired after freshening in 2008 but stayed in milk until 2010  Output wasn't as much as when she first freshened but it was enough for my daily use and she loved being milked


----------



## sarahsbounty (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow! That is impressive. Thanks for the great info Liz. You are always a wealth of info!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Also depends on their health and what they are eating


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

liz said:


> Once a doe freshens, she feeds her kids for a minimum of 8 weeks, with mine here I separate kids at night at 3 weeks and milk in the mornings...once kids leave for new homes, I milk 3x a day for a week then 2x a day for as long as the doe is producing 2 cups or more with each milking, I drop to once a day then dry off once they are bred in the Fall. My girls are generally in milk for 9-10 months.... depending on bloodlines, your commitment and the doe herself, some will stay in milk longer if they aren't dried off to prepare for the next kids. I kept my much loved pygmy/Nigerian doe Bootsie in milk for 26 months, she'd been retired after freshening in 2008 but stayed in milk until 2010  Output wasn't as much as when she first freshened but it was enough for my daily use and she loved being milked


I could see a pygmy easily doing that... They are such easy keepers IME and my Pygmy doe still has a tiny udder from kidding in early december 2012... We never milked her or supplemented with grain!


----------

